
Toenail clippings stashed in Harvard basement could hold clues about cancer - Amorymeltzer
http://www.statnews.com/2015/11/11/trove-of-toenails-stashed-in-freezers-could-hold-clues-for-cancer-research/
======
fallingfrog
This confirms my belief that my toenail clippings are valuable and must be
stored indefinitely.

------
ImTalking
They'll need a diamond drill if they want to grind-up my toenails.

------
flubert
Are they going to use Perl or Lisp to analyze the data? Just be sure to keep
them away from Larry's oatmeal.

